# Pls help me on Ipod Nano Gen. 5th



## yellow_bird (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello,

Unluckily, I forget my ipod on the pocket & put in the washing machine. When I discovered that it's was sunk in water & I took it out & dry it by an air drier & than laid it under the sun for one day. I now can connect it with a computer , the Itune request to restore the ipod & i hv done several times but it still not can be recover. The Itune still request to restore it. Can anybody help in this case?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Since an ipod is in a full case, I would let it sit a little longer than a few days. The water can only come out so fast. 

The bad part is an ipod is never fully off, and the battery isn't removable, so it has a higher risk of getting damaged.
Aside from that, I have washed my ipod before and I'm still using it now (it is the ipod first gen).

I would give it more time to dry. I gave mine a week, and I took it apart.

After that, charge it fully and do a Restore through itunes. Don't do anything to your ipod outside of itunes.
Put some music on it. I would then hold the Center button and the Menu button until it restarts.
Then see how it is then.

I had to change my screen and click wheel (but both were older anyway) to get it to work correctly. I think the screen I might have broke when I was taking it apart or just the water got to it, and the click wheel I'm not sure if it was the click wheel is some other problem but I changed it anyway. 

There isn't a lot you can do to an ipod outside of the battery, click wheel and screen. They are too small to be messing with unless you have experience and its hard enough to find the logic board with the memory on ebay then to find any of the chips that make it up.

So if you wait a week and you still can't get anything, it might be time to get a new one. Then again, you did get your to show up on your computer so there is a chance it will work once it is better dried.


----------

